# Resume



## mbaapp81 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm applying to NYU's MBA/MFA program, but the majority of my work experience is in non-arts related business.

What should the resume I submit to the MFA program look like?   

Any thoughts here would be appreciated.


----------

